# Fenders Rolled



## bigwill2008 (Jul 7, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knows a good shop to get my fenders rolled at near Cleveland Ohio. I live in Huron, OH 44839.


----------



## bigwill2008 (Jul 7, 2010)

wow no one? no help?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Got mine done at Koala Motorsports in Novelty.


----------



## bigwill2008 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks, how much was it?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

$100. Ask for Brett.


----------



## bigwill2008 (Jul 7, 2010)

ok, thanks for the help. Last questions I promise, how did it turn out? pics? Any of your paint crack? How long ago did they do it? Do they use a actual fender roller?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

bigwill2008 said:


> ok, thanks for the help. Last questions I promise, how did it turn out? pics? Any of your paint crack? How long ago did they do it? Do they use a actual fender roller?


Turned out great, they rolled the **** out of them. No paint cracks, was done earlier this year. They have a large fender rolling machine, not the small hand held unit. I wouldn't tell you to go there if i wasn't satisfied.


----------



## bigwill2008 (Jul 7, 2010)

Alright im sold im going there thanks il call them tonight.


----------



## 1quik ls2 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ever see a MBM flying around town that would be me haha LOL!! Always at the DQ on saturday for car nite when they have them.


----------

